# show your geckos



## LIZARDZ_11 (Jul 23, 2011)

upload pictures of your geckos and show us all


----------



## snakeluvver (Jul 23, 2011)

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/general-reptile-discussion-42/show-us-geckos-116594/page/15


----------



## Reptile_Maniac (Jul 23, 2011)

Here is a couple of mine:


----------



## LIZARDZ_11 (Jul 23, 2011)

they look great but what species is the grey one southen velvet?


----------



## Reptile_Maniac (Jul 23, 2011)

No Lesueurs velvet gecko!

another:


----------



## GeckoGuy (Jul 23, 2011)

]


----------



## LIZARDZ_11 (Jul 23, 2011)

looks awesome


----------



## Reptile_Maniac (Jul 23, 2011)

thanks LIZARDZ_11 

Gecko guy invalid attachment!

A bit blurry but


----------



## GeckoGuy (Jul 23, 2011)

*sigh* How do i upload a photo properly?


----------



## Reptile_Maniac (Jul 23, 2011)

Try registering to photobucket... You can upload heaps of pics, and easily post them at a reasonable size like mine!


----------



## LIZARDZ_11 (Jul 23, 2011)

*reptilemanic *very cute


----------



## Erebos (Jul 23, 2011)

I just got these 4 today.


----------



## LIZARDZ_11 (Jul 23, 2011)

i love knob tails


----------



## Reptile_Maniac (Jul 23, 2011)

They look amazing!

hey guys, what do you use for your hides?


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jul 23, 2011)

> they look great but what species is the grey one southen velvet?





> No Lesueurs velvet gecko!



O.lesueurii have the most southern distribution of any Oedura species. :S 

Heres some of my geckos.


----------



## Reptile_Maniac (Jul 23, 2011)

nice


----------



## Morgwynn (Jul 23, 2011)

My new golden tails.


----------



## LIZARDZ_11 (Jul 23, 2011)

golden tails are cool how big they get ?

bump


----------



## LIZARDZ_11 (Jul 27, 2011)

bump


----------



## snakeluvver (Jul 27, 2011)

Why start a new thread why not just use the one I linked to earlier, theres 15 pages of them on there.


----------



## snakes123 (Jul 27, 2011)

There are mine.
Snakeluvver ill post mine on both


----------



## redelapid (Jul 27, 2011)

Heres some pics of my Southern leaf-tailed geckos, Phyllurus Platerus. Two are of last years hatchie.


----------



## Erebos (Jul 27, 2011)

redelapid said:


> Heres some pics of my Southern leaf-tailed geckos, Phyllurus Platerus. Two are of last years hatchie.


 
I shotgun some of this years hatchies there Beautiful.


----------



## redelapid (Jul 27, 2011)

yes they are very beautiful, but what exactly does shot gun mean  ??


----------



## Erebos (Jul 27, 2011)

redelapid said:


> yes they are very beautiful, but what exactly does shot gun mean  ??


 
Means I want some. Lol


----------



## KREPS2011 (Jul 28, 2011)

br3nton said:


> I just got these 4 today.


 
Haha just full steal my picture lol. Hope their goin gud for ya. Ill up load a pic of mine when i get my new 1 next week lol.


----------



## LIZARDZ_11 (Jul 28, 2011)

feel free to join my aussie gecko group. 
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/groups/australian-geckos-252/


----------



## Erebos (Jul 29, 2011)

hopenkyle4eva said:


> Haha just full steal my picture lol. Hope their goin gud for ya. Ill up load a pic of mine when i get my new 1 next week lol.


 
Yep 


----------



## Smithers (Aug 3, 2011)

br3nton said:


> Means I want some. Lol



I see ya Shotgun and raise you a Bazooka


----------



## killimike (Aug 3, 2011)

Smithers said:


> I see ya Shotgun and raise you a Bazooka



Oh dear, I'm never gonna get any platurus at this rate! Sure I can't dissuade you Brett?


----------



## ianinoz (Aug 3, 2011)

reptilemaniac said:


> Here is a couple of mine:



He's an inquiistive and terribly cute little critter, bet he's fun to interact with. 

Tell me more.


----------



## Reptile_Maniac (Aug 3, 2011)

*Thanks ianinoz. Yeah he is great  He is wonderful to handle and as you mentioned very inquisitive.*


----------



## Gibblore (Aug 3, 2011)

Here's a couple 

ATTACH=CONFIG]undefined[/ATTACH]</font>


----------



## Erebos (Aug 3, 2011)

Smithers said:


> I see ya Shotgun and raise you a Bazooka


 
Lol Smithers I'll bazooka you. That kinda sounds dirty


----------



## lgotje (Aug 3, 2011)

br3nton said:


> Lol Smithers I'll bazooka you. That kinda sounds dirty


bahaha yup


----------



## GeckoJosh (Aug 11, 2011)

GeckoGuy said:


> ]


This gecko is nuts!!! I want him!!


----------



## Sarah (Aug 11, 2011)

some pics of some of my geckos ive taken this afternoon they have been cooling this winter.


----------



## Jeannine (Aug 11, 2011)

*
meet knobby and twisted, just found out today twisted is gravid * *shes also the bigger of the two*


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Aug 22, 2011)

Here are three of mine just recently purchased. Never thought I'd see the day when I was posting geckos on here...lol:

View attachment 214763
View attachment 214764
View attachment 214765


----------



## Gibblore (Aug 22, 2011)

Jungleman said:


> Here are three of mine just recently purchased. Never thought I'd see the day when I was posting geckos on here...lol:
> 
> View attachment 214763
> View attachment 214764
> View attachment 214765



Nice mate dont worry it gets easier as you go lol


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Aug 22, 2011)

Gibblore said:


> Nice mate dont worry it gets easier as you go lol



So I've heard...lol.


----------



## Erebos (Aug 22, 2011)

Here's a pair of my roughies


----------



## ianinoz (Aug 22, 2011)

something very appealing about geckos .... maybe it's the big eyes and their generally inquistive nature ?


----------



## mrs_davo (Aug 22, 2011)

*Here is just a couple of mine.....*







Here is a few of my babies.....


----------



## Gibblore (Aug 22, 2011)

Nice do you know what local the marm in pic 4 is?


----------



## jedohara (Nov 28, 2011)

>


 y do knobbys hold their tails up like that for ??


----------



## Red-Ink (Nov 28, 2011)

jedohara said:


> y do knobbys hold their tails up like that for ??



Defensive gesture....


----------



## Smithers (Nov 28, 2011)

jedohara said:


> y do knobbys hold their tails up like that for ??



As Red-Ink said, here's a video for you to have a giggle at  doing the same thing but with comical outcome, surprisingly the lyrics and vision match perfect when it was just bung together.

Click here


----------



## NickGeee (Jul 27, 2013)

Last post in 2011...
Bump!


----------



## Maty1324 (Jul 27, 2013)

Hi what geckos are these??


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NickGeee (Jul 27, 2013)

Knob tails and my old velvets.


----------



## chevalier25 (Jul 27, 2013)

mrs_davo said:


> View attachment 214790
> View attachment 214791
> View attachment 214792
> View attachment 214793
> ...



I was only in to pythons until I saw the 5th photo... These are amazing! true art in nature


----------



## saintanger (Jul 27, 2013)

]







some of mine


----------



## longqi (Jul 28, 2013)




----------



## longqi (Jul 28, 2013)




----------



## longqi (Jul 28, 2013)




----------



## longqi (Jul 28, 2013)

A few for sale today... prices range from 25 to 45AUD


----------



## dragondragon (Jul 28, 2013)

Heres some of mine enjoy


----------



## RileysGeckos (Jul 28, 2013)

Here is a video of my 2 knob tailed geckos MY NEW Gecko - YouTube


----------



## NickGeee (Jul 28, 2013)

Lil boy just shed this morning


----------



## NickGeee (Jul 28, 2013)

longqi said:


> A few for sale today... prices range from 25 to 45AUD


Hmmm if my Indonesian is correct "toko" means shop and "bagus" means good.
Very amazing critters!


----------



## longqi (Jul 28, 2013)

thousands of geckos sold every week here
if I liked things with legs more I would get some


----------

